# BSNL IPTV Launched in Jaipur



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

> Bsnl in association with askh optic fibre has kicked off Internet Protocol Television(IPTV) service under the brand name of iControl. There was a soft launch of this service earlier this month but it was not open for public till 28th Aug.Now the service is open to public.
> 
> Now your old useless LandLine telephone can now stream your favorite TV channels via Internet route, which basically means your TV would be more interactive,customizable and flexible. It should not be confused with Internet Television where you watch TV on your PC and pay to watch channels & Bandwidth. Under iControl, you only have to pay a fixed charge for Channels and bandwidth is free. The service is currently available in 4 cities. Delhi,Mumbai ,Jaipur, Jodhpur



Full Story


its giving all major channels for Rs 150pm, which IMO is Good.
Maybe i should subscribe to the service by ditching Dish TV


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 1, 2008)

Does it have CAS or features like PPV? I don't want to pay for Saas bahu channels or certain crap programs.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Does it have CAS or features like PPV? I don't want to pay for Saas bahu channels or certain crap programs.


If i am not wrong by CAS & PPV you mean, "pay per channel" scheme ?
I think its not implemented yet,as currently there only single package in which you get 135channels for 150bucks per month.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 1, 2008)

what about the quality...the resolution ??

are they suing the same 2 mbps conn or something different..and taking only IPTV for 150 rs,will internet be available(as it runs on internet)

and i surely hope that unlimited conn only....or they will be charging only 400 hrs viewing per month and extra 10 rs per min....


----------



## mrbgupta (Sep 1, 2008)

Edburg said:


> what about the quality...the resolution ??
> 
> are they suing the same 2 mbps conn or something different..and taking only IPTV for 150 rs,will internet be available(as it runs on internet)
> 
> and i surely hope that unlimited conn only....or they will be charging only 400 hrs viewing per month and extra 10 rs per min....



Broadband plan and IPTV is not related anyhow.you can call from your phone,watch tv and surf internet simultaneously.
IPTV streams at normally 8 mbps and you will not get this speed while surfing because mechanism of access of bandwidth are different for Broadband and IPTV.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

Edburg said:


> what about the quality...the resolution ??
> 
> are they suing the same 2 mbps conn or something different..and taking only IPTV for 150 rs,will internet be available(as it runs on internet)
> 
> and i surely hope that unlimited conn only....or they will be charging only 400 hrs viewing per month and extra 10 rs per min....


resolution is 1080i


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think any media channel/studio is producing 1080i content in India(maybe upscaled content is streamed).Though it would be real nice to get HD content.Hope they roll it out soon all over.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 1, 2008)

omg... wen will it be available in chandigarh panchkula???? any idea guys... i cant wait any longer...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

One clarification:
1080i is supported in IPTV stanard but since nearly channels are still stuck at Standard definition, so you would only get a SD resolution because telco is mere provider not a producer  but when more channels going for HD format, there won't be need of any equipment upgrade or change for subcriber like in case of DTH, where you need to change your STB for viewing HD content.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 1, 2008)

amritpal2489 said:


> omg... wen will it be available in chandigarh panchkula???? any idea guys... i cant wait any longer...



I am with you  Also waiting for EVDO


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

wonder when it will come to karnataka


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 3, 2008)

As far as I am concerned sports would be the only category that would benefit and maybe hollywood flicks(if they are shown in our country in HD),who wants to see the saas bahu or talent contests serials in hi-def anyway.Also I assume they would need to begin spending big time on the cosmetic stuff and hardware like cameras,which may keep most of them switching to HD and if they do,there might be less of them and TV would be a better place.

I think EVDO in some form or the other has started in Tamil Nadu.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, I have booked icontrol and will all goes well, i would get an connection soon


----------

